# Alabama Fire Crackers



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't post alot of recipes on here but these things are pretty darn good. 

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/alabama-fire-crackers/


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a cool snack to take on a fishing trip! Thanks Kelvin.


----------



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

Do they get soggy in the oil? Looks like a good snack


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Lost me with the ranch mix. But if you like ranch they're probably great.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

bamayaking said:


> Do they get soggy in the oil? Looks like a good snack


Yeah Austin these things make a great snack on a fishing trip. Might have to tryem with an oyster. You would think they would get soggy but they don't. Just follow directions. I made mine at nite and let them set over nite. Be sure to put the ingredients in a 2.5 gallon ziploc bag and not in a bowl otherwise the ingredients will stick to the bowl. I am not big on ranch either but they are good with the crackers. I am sure you could leave it out of the recipe. Worth a try.


----------

